
Lane Motor Museum explains their 1967 Gyro-X [video] - js2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqGB1zOICfg
======
js2
The vehicle's about page:

[https://www.lanemotormuseum.org/collection/cars/item/gyro-x-...](https://www.lanemotormuseum.org/collection/cars/item/gyro-x-1967)

